# What is the likleyhood of me being type 2 not type 1?



## Sammi87 (Jul 1, 2017)

Personal opinions. Im currently being treated as type 1, started on insulin treatment straight away as my bm range from 15 - 32. I have been on insulin for 2 weeks now gone from 10 to 16 units bm remains high. Have had ketone issues, fatigue, flu like symptoms, 1.5 stone weightloss in 3 weeks, increased thirst and urination and blurry vision etc. Im awaiting my c -peptide?? results.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jul 1, 2017)

The rapid weight loss and the ketones suggest type 1, Sammi, but I don't think anyone can tell for sure until you get the c-peptide (and/or GAD antibodies) test results back.  The increased thirst and urination, blurry vision, and feeling bleah are all just symptoms of high blood sugar, so could be either.  I'd guess type 1 but I could easily be wrong!


----------



## Derek Stubbs (Jul 1, 2017)

Sounds like type 1 to me aswell, but I am no expert.

good luck


----------



## Anna1 (Jul 1, 2017)

Sounds like type 1 (but could be wrong) as I had all those symptoms before being diagnosed and my BG was 19 at the time so not as high as 32.  Thirsty all the time, increased urination, really tired, lost weight and my eyes were really blurry - I can still 10 years later feel if my BG is above 16 as my eyes get kind of tingly and slight blur.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jul 1, 2017)

Only guess but I would think type 1 due to the rapid weight loss, but only doc can tell.


----------



## Copepod (Jul 1, 2017)

Sammi - I realise that you asked for personal opinions, but honestly it's better to get a clinical opinion, based on blood test results than opinions from s forum.


----------



## Sammi87 (Jul 2, 2017)

Copepod said:


> Sammi - I realise that you asked for personal opinions, but honestly it's better to get a clinical opinion, based on blood test results than opinions from s forum.



Yes im still waiting on my results. Its curiosity though. Waiting 4-6 weeks on blood results your going to question things arent you. Im aware this is a forum and i wont be taking anyones opinions as gospel. But you still would like to know what others think. May start a pool and take some bets lol! Gotta try and think of the positive side of things eh


----------



## Sammi87 (Jul 2, 2017)

Anna1 said:


> Sounds like type 1 (but could be wrong) as I had all those symptoms before being diagnosed and my BG was 19 at the time so not as high as 32.  Thirsty all the time, increased urination, really tired, lost weight and my eyes were really blurry - I can still 10 years later feel if my BG is above 16 as my eyes get kind of tingly and slight blur.



If im not being to personal how old are you? Or how old were you when you were diagnosed? Im 29, 30 next week.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi Sammi.  A lot of people on here who have  T1 were diagnosed well into adulthood ie  40s + so it's not unusual. 
Have you got much longer to wait for the results.


----------



## Sammi87 (Jul 2, 2017)

Another 2-4 weeks i think. See ive had a few low comments from people regarding my diagnosis been getting th whole youve done this to yourself, should look after yourself better, perhaps if you would have lost weight etc thats why im curious? Is this my own doing or one of those things? Dunno think im just having a down day about it all really.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 2, 2017)

Sammi87 said:


> Another 2-4 weeks i think. See ive had a few low comments from people regarding my diagnosis been getting th whole youve done this to yourself, should look after yourself better, perhaps if you would have lost weight etc thats why im curious? Is this my own doing or one of those things? Dunno think im just having a down day about it all really.


Dont u just wish you could slap them round the mush with a wet fish.  The trouble is the media expounds on T2 being solely caused by lifestyle (some professionals do too) when it's known their is a genetic link.
And I'm sorry to say whatever type you eventually  turn out to have, you will still get some people saying it, you won't get it on here though.

T2 is actually quite complicated, they are learning much more about its causes.


----------



## Sammi87 (Jul 2, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Dont u just wish you could slap them round the mush with a wet fish.  The trouble is the media expounds on T2 being solely caused by lifestyle (some professionals do too) when it's known their is a genetic link.
> And I'm sorry to say whatever type you eventually  turn out to have, you will still get some people saying it, you won't get it on here though.
> Some althetes have T1 or T2.



I love that! Lol yes i would love to slap them with a wet fish preferably a few day old warm sun ripened one. Yes im so glad i found this forum ive received so much help and feel like i have someone to talk to if im worried. I dont know any other diabtics so im a bit lost really.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 2, 2017)

Oops I edited my previous post, sorry.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 2, 2017)

I hope you get a proper diagnosis and the correct treatment very soon.  Some people are rude and ignorant, try and ignore best you can.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 2, 2017)

I don't suppose any of us have led exemplary lives whether before or since our diagnosis - I certainly haven't.

It is true that if you become much more than just 'overweight' and become obese or worse and morbidly obese, then you do increase your chances of becoming T2.  However - it isn't automatic for every single person that's overweight and doesn't exercise - unless the person has 'other' stuff going on, in their insides.  And if it was just 'lifestyle factors' - every single one would be T2, wouldn't they?

What 'other things' ?  Well - how about every female in your family before you either having T2 already or all having Gestational diabetes when they were preg?  or PCOS?  What if there's a faulty gene or two in the mix?  What if - anything ......

Nobody flipping well knows is the truth.

And I was 22 when diagnosed, and nobody knew anyone else in the family who had ever had any sort of diabetes, no extra big babies or anything at all that might give the slightest hint of why I should get T1 or my elder sister, or my cousin, both becoming T2 in much later life.  However it's a big fat question mark hanging over both my sister's kids and my cousin's kids (all in their 40s by now LOL) - will any of them get it, or will it skip a generation or two or three?


----------



## Sammi87 (Jul 2, 2017)

Yeah same as me then. No one else in my family has it. There was a question over it when i had my daughter as she was 9lb 7oz and my first. But obviously i was regularly tested and nothing come up. Pot luck i guess lol


----------



## Derek Stubbs (Jul 2, 2017)

There is quite a history in my family of Type 2.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 2, 2017)

I have the honour of being the first known T2 in my family, well someone had to , so it might as well be me  Mind you several have followed in my footsteps since,  on both sides.


----------



## the blue wildebeest (Jul 2, 2017)

Maternal grandfather, paternal grandmother were both diabetic... so it seemed quite likely, although at the time of diagnosis my mother told me that it was not possible, as I was not old enough! That was in 2008.


----------



## Anna1 (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi Sammi, sorry not replied earlier.  I was 35 when diagnosed.  A lot of general public people know very little about diabetes and just know it's linked to sugar which leads them to assume that it's your own fault.  They also assume that you have to live on green salad for the rest of your life.  Even people I am close to have not really learnt that much about it.  Fingers x for your results


----------



## Sammi87 (Jul 3, 2017)

Anna1 said:


> Hi Sammi, sorry not replied earlier.  I was 35 when diagnosed.  A lot of general public people know very little about diabetes and just know it's linked to sugar which leads them to assume that it's your own fault.  They also assume that you have to live on green salad for the rest of your life.  Even people I am close to have not really learnt that much about it.  Fingers x for your results



Thank you  there are no diabetics in my family at all. I seem to be the odd one out lol. I had a consultation with my diabeted nurse today they have upped my insulin from 16 am n pm to 20 am and 22 pm then going to have a chat again friday. She said where my blood sugars are so high (16-32) and have been for so long if it drops to between 10-14 for me that is a hypo which is why i kept feeling awful when they have gone down so they are taking me down gradually but i have a long way to go.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jul 3, 2017)

There are no diabetics in my family either, and I was diagnosed with type 1 aged 44.  The consultants looked at me as if I were unique, but a load of people here are in the same boat, so although it's rare, it's not as rare as they seemed to think!

What you are getting when your blood sugar goes down is what's called a "false hypo" - feeling hypo when you're not actually hypo because you're so used to having high readings.  I get the opposite - my body's so used to low blood sugar I feel rubbish if it gets up to 9 or 10, and my body often doesn't realise I'm hypo when my readings are in the 3s and sometimes even lower.  I would not recommend getting like this - being over-sensitive to insulin is not a good thing!

Glad they are continuing to monitor you and up the insulin though.  Once you get used to lower readings you will feel a whole lot better!


----------



## Ljc (Jul 3, 2017)

Sammi87 said:


> Thank you  there are no diabetics in my family at all. I seem to be the odd one out lol. I had a consultation with my diabeted nurse today they have upped my insulin from 16 am n pm to 20 am and 22 pm then going to have a chat again friday. She said where my blood sugars are so high (16-32) and have been for so long if it drops to between 10-14 for me that is a hypo which is why i kept feeling awful when they have gone down so they are taking me down gradually but i have a long way to go.


Oh those false hypo's are horrid but not in the least dangerous. Two good things about them 
1. You know know your hypo symptoms
2. Once your body is used to lower glucose levels these false hypo's will stop.
Some people find eating a low carb snack ie a little cheese , fools the brain into believing all is well as you've eaten, this doesn't work for everyone though.


----------



## Derek Stubbs (Jul 3, 2017)

I have been snacking on cheese & it does seem to help me a bit, it takes longer to slide down aswell so as you say, might be fooling the brain.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 3, 2017)

A teaspoon of peanut butter is good too, and yummy!


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 3, 2017)

But only if you like peanut butter


----------



## Derek Stubbs (Jul 3, 2017)

Yes, I have been having peanut butter on celery sticks, pretty filling aswell.


----------



## Sammi87 (Jul 3, 2017)

Well i had a result tonight for the first time my bm was out of double figures was 9.4!!!! This is a huge step. After dinner was 12.3 havnt had these readings at all before so im pleased things are starting to work for me. I feel ok if anything i feel very energetic.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 3, 2017)

Sammi87 said:


> Well i had a result tonight for the first time my bm was out of double figures was 9.4!!!! This is a huge step. After dinner was 12.3 havnt had these readings at all before so im pleased things are starting to work for me. I feel ok if anything i feel very energetic.


Yes it's amazing how quickly we can start to feel better than we have in a long time once our levels start to come down. TBH it's only when you're feeling better when you realise how rough you've been feeling.
I love celery and peanut butter, cheese. Eggs are good too

Has anyone mentioned about blurry eyesight , just incase they haven't  Don't worry if it happens to you, your sight will go back to normal sometimes it actually improves, I no longer need the distance glasses I wore since my early 20s.
My understanding is If our BG levels come down a bit too quickly from high levels it alters the shape of our eyes, mine took about a month to sort itself out, I'm not saying this will happen to you, it's just I don't want you worrying too much if it does.


----------



## Sammi87 (Jul 3, 2017)

Yeah ive had eye sight problems like theres water in my eyes was so blurry. Ive worn glasses and contacts for many years as i have astigmatism in both eyes, so i never linked the eye problems with how rough i was feeling until i went through it all at the doctors but im glad it will improve as at the moment its awful squinting to see things lol


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jul 3, 2017)

Just don't get any new glasses or contacts for a few months after your blood sugar is down to normal, because it's likely to take a while for your eyes to settle.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 3, 2017)

If your worried about your eyes it's worth getting your eyes checked out, but I wouldn't be buying any new glasses/ contacts for at least a month.


----------



## Sammi87 (Jul 4, 2017)

Ok ladies i have a monthly payment for my contact lenses so i think ill cancel that for the moment. First day back to work today and i had exactly 2 hours sleep last night not a great start


----------



## Ljc (Jul 4, 2017)

Sammi87 said:


> Ok ladies i have a monthly payment for my contact lenses so i think ill cancel that for the moment. First day back to work today and i had exactly 2 hours sleep last night not a great start


Insomnia is horrid. I hope you get your second wind soon.
Hope your first day back at work goes well.


----------



## Sammi87 (Jul 4, 2017)

Thank you all. Well i survived my first day back but found it hard. My legs and feet are aching so much and feel so tired and dehydrated. Like a muppet i forgot my pack lunch as well so pickings were slim. What do you all make as a suitable packing up x


----------



## khskel (Jul 4, 2017)

I usually have something and salad in Burgen with a Nature valley protein bar or similar depending what's on special or have a tin of mackerel with some salad.


----------

